# compatibilité HTC Wildfire / Mac osX



## gusy_be (17 Novembre 2010)

bonjour
je crois que tout es dans le titre...
j'aimerais pouvoir m'acheter un Iphone, mais pas possible pour le moment (trop cher!)

donc j'ai des vues sur l'HTC wildfire, mais je ne sais pas trop s'il est compatible avec mac ou non (contact et agenda principalement) sachant que j'ai un compte gmail et mon agenda gmail est synchro avec ical.

la synchro en bluetooth serait évidement un plus non négligeable...
donc voilà, si quelqu'un à une expérience ou des info à partager, qu'il (elle) n'hésite pas!
merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h03 ----------

j'oubliais... si vous avez un autre portable à me conseiller (en belgique), je suis prenneur aussi!
merci


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Novembre 2010)

Salut !

Tu peux consulter cette page pour connaitre les téléphones mobiles compatibles iSync, et ils ne sont pas nombreux... 

Il n'y a pas HTC...

Mais tu peux te passer de la compatibilité, mais pour les contacts, tu peux synchroniser via Bluetooth, ça marche vraiment bien !


----------



## gusy_be (17 Novembre 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> mais tu peux te passer de la compatibilité, mais pour les contacts, tu peux synchroniser via Bluetooth, ça marche vraiment bien !




et ca se passe comment ça?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Novembre 2010)

Et bien, ce n'est pas vraiment une "synchronisation", il te suffit d'exporter tes contacts téléphones via le bluetooth sur ton mac et de les importer dans Carnet d'Adresse. Si tu possède déjà des contacts, ils seront mis à jour (pas de doublons).

Le même processus est valable dans le sens inverse !
(Exporter depuis le Carnet d'Adresse, puis envoie en bluetooth)

Pour l'Agenda je ne sais pas...

Peut-être que le meilleur moyen est d'avoir un compte google (GMail, Google Docs, Google Agenda), et tu te sers de l'Agenda Google comme ... agenda :rateau:, synchronisable sur iCal, et accessible de partout, tant que tu as internet ! (Ça marche vraiment bien)


----------



## sebastien123 (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Moi j'ai déjà un HTC wildfire s, il est pas mal du tout voilà ce lien pour trouver une réponse à votre question, vous pouvez même trouver d'autre sélection de téléphones portables

source: http://mega-phone.blogspot.com/2011/02/htc-wildfire-s.html


----------

